# Which improvements should I go for?



## maxandzoe (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi,
I have an 11 year old Autosleeper Mercedes Medallion automatic - my first motorhome. I'm leaving UK with my 2 dogs at the end of August intending to spend 2- 3 months in France then move down to Spain, coming back in February. I intend to stay at aires rather than camp sites except for Christmas. I have loads of questions which I will feed in gradually but for now:
I have a list of accessories/improvements I would like but can't afford all of them. Which would you go for and which would you leave out?
a. air conditioning system which can be used on the move as well as stationary. 
b. cruise control
c. Solar panels - I have a small briefcase type which I've yet to use
d. a second leisure battery
e. bike rack with back box or Beeny box for storage (cycle is a Brompton which fits nicely in passenger well)
f. continental gas conversion
:?: 
Thanks
Phyl


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

maxandzoe said:


> Hi,
> I have an 11 year old Autosleeper Mercedes Medallion automatic - my first motorhome. I'm leaving UK with my 2 dogs at the end of August intending to spend 2- 3 months in France then move down to Spain, coming back in February. I intend to stay at aires rather than camp sites except for Christmas. I have loads of questions which I will feed in gradually but for now:
> I have a list of accessories/improvements I would like but can't afford all of them. Which would you go for and which would you leave out?
> a. air conditioning system which can be used on the move as well as stationary.
> ...


Hi Phyl,

Air Con if you can afford it and only if you can get mains hook ups.

Forget Cruise control

Possibly solar panel

Bike Rack or Back Box, hard to have both.

Happy Camping

Peter


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

d
f
c
a
In that order,I would not bother with the rest.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you're leaving at the end of August and going to be away for the winter then the air con will not be so important. You won't be able to run it on aires - noisy so unpopular and no power.

You'll probably have lots to carry so a side-fitted Beenybox is a very good idea. We have had 2 fitted and they were an excellent company to deal with ( in Camborne) as well as being very useful storage areas. 

If you're going to be on aires then a second leisure battery will be very useful

A solar panel might not be so useful in winter. Cruise control - no

I think I might go for a fitted LPG tank so that you can run your heating without having to worry about buying bottles - not always easy in Europe.

G


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

maxandzoe said:


> Hi,
> I have a list of accessories/improvements I would like but can't afford all of them. Which would you go for and which would you leave out?
> a. air conditioning system which can be used on the move as well as stationary.
> b. cruise control
> ...


We've done the same for the last five years.
Forget the air conditioning - impractical, expensive - we had it for the cab - rarely used it and for the lounge and bed never used at all. You can always open a window.
Cruise control - its a luxury I've had it and not had it. If your doing a lot of motorways then yes otherwise not worth it.
Second leisure battery - definitely - make sure the two you use are the same or the weaker one will drag the other down.
Solar panel - I may be wrong but don't think a briefcase model is going to do a lot - you can always run your engine - but a decent sized solar would be worth it and together with your second battery would give you off-site freedom. It can get cold in the evenings (it has snowed in Malaga) and you could be using lighting and heating fans.
Gas conversion is very useful rather than fiddling around with different bottles, having to carry them and finding them (Spain).
Bike rack etc - always useful to have more space.
That's my twopenny worth others will have different ideas I'm sure.
 
Keith


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmm...second battery-definitely! And I must disagree with the others on Cruise Control-I find it absolutely invaluable on medium to long journeys-it takes a lot of the stress out of driving and does improve fuel economy. Certainly one of the best investments I have made on my van.
 
Aircon-very nice but very expensive-quite possibly more trouble than its worth.....


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

*Goodies*

I agree with what has been said.  
Suggest: If going for gas bottlle conversion, convert one to autogas and keep one for exchange. Some places like Spain are not good on gas filling stations.
Recommend at lleast 65w for solar cell to make it worthwhille and choose monocrystallline or polycrystallline if much cheaper. More robust.
Happy travellling.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you are going for long periods off mains then, second, or rather a pair of matched batteries. As big as your van can accommodate. Solar panel, at least 80 watt size. Change the habitation halogen bulbs to LED units.
Refillable gas units or bulk tank.
Your folding solar panel will be useful for keeping the engine battery topped up.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Touring overseas*

Hi

I travel overseas from time to time...

1) I only have one leisure battery but I am on hook up most of the time.

2) I have aircon, but, the previous two vans did not have this feature.

3) No solar panels fitted.

4) I do not have cruise control and even if I did have, I would use manual control for the speed.

5) I do have Gaslow fitted - so use an adaptor and can fill up overseas.

6) No bike rack - but I wish I had one. If your bike fits inside though without inconvenience, why fix what is not broken.

Russell


----------



## maxandzoe (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your tips. So - I can forget the aircon, the bike rack and cruise control, definitely go for two leisure batteries and give the solar panels further thought. Also the Beeny box is still on my list - pity no-one fits them in the Midlands.
Thanks guys. Hope to see you at Stratford where I am getting an awning fitted.
Phyl


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Try looking at these people for alot of your needs and wishes, they have sorted 2 of my friends out and done an excellent and reasonably priced job.

We are having an 85 solar panel fitted on Friday 13th (risky I know) and it will be £450 for the entire job with all fixtures and fittings included. Takes 3 hours and you can stay over night on site if you wish.

http://www.towtal.co.uk/lap-belts.html

Mandy


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

2 big batteries would be the top priority if you are not going to be on EHU. I find my solar panel to be worth it's weight in gold even in winter in Spain. I had a roof aircon unit fitted and i think it's worked out at £500 an hour for the use i have had of it. I have one gaslow bottle and one uk bottle and have never run short of gas even when in Spain. You can fill the gaslow with no problem in France and Portugal and just fill in Spain when you are passing one of the stations.


----------

